# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Браузер открывает посторонние сайты

## Никита Соловьев

Нашими специалистами зафиксировано большое число обращений с жалобами на *самопроизвольное открытие браузера со страницей static.salesresourcepartners.com и stabgames.org*:





> Здравствуйте! Недавно стал замечать, что периодически (примерное 2 - 3 раза в день) начал самопроизвольно запускаться Google Chrome (он браузером по умолчанию стоит) на странице static.salesresourcepartners.com/





> Браузер сам открывает страницу
> Помогите справиться.





> Здравствуйте. 
> Иногда сам по себе открывается google chrome на странице static.salesresourcepartners.com.





> Доброго времени суток!Браузер два раза в день сам открывает страницу static.salesresourcepartners.com.



Исправить ситуацию можно при помощи программы ADWCleaner. 
*Для этого выполните следующие шаги:*

*1.* Подготовьте отчет программы ADWcleaner по *инструкции*. 

*2.* Предоставьте отчёт на анализ консультантам, они помогут Вам определить, какие элементы подлежат удалению. Для этого необходимо создать заявку в разделе "Помогите". 

*3.* Следуйте указаниям консультанта в вашей заявке.




Информация
Мы также рекомендуем воспользоваться нашим сервисом *VirusDetector* для проверки Вашего компьютера на наличие вредоносных программ.





_Примеры заявок пользователей:_

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=148239
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=148328
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=148314
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=148240
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=148221
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=148148

----------

Matias,  *olejah*,  *thyrex*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## janky200

вот пожалуйста

- - - Добавлено - - -

вот пожалуйста

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Смотрите Вашу тему в разделе помощи.

----------


## Sergey91

добрый вечер при входе в гугл хром вместо стартовой странице открывается traflab2015.ru/?token=3btii и перекидывает на другой сайт(goroskop.ru/news/).помоги вылечить
что для этого надо?

----------

